# Are there many jobs in Dubai for foreign workers?



## Voltman (Apr 3, 2011)

What jobs are most in demand in Dubai for foreign workers?

Does anybody know how I can find out?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What do you do for a living? Tell us and we can tell you if it's in demand or not. Your question is too broad for us to give you a proper answer.

Otherwise, try google.


----------



## Voltman (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm currently a highschool student and haven't done any university study and I don't really know what I want to do with my life but I'm thinking of studying either Engineering, Science or Biomedicine next year at university.

Dubai sounds like a wonderful place to live so I'm just curious and trying to investigate the options of what I can do with my life. Are engineering jobs in demand in Dubai? If so, what type of engineerings jobs in particular?


----------



## Voltman (Apr 3, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Voltman said:


> Bump!


Volty, oil and LNG will have a good future here and Oz.


----------



## verma6uc (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello, 

I have a question here. I am planning to come to dubai for a month to look for opportunities in the software space. Need help and advice. 

I have a 10+ years of exp in the web development space including e-commerce in India. I am IITB aumni. What kind of salary can I expect in Duabi? What i should do?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I can't be arsed for the most part. If anyone wants to tell me what to do and pay a decent enough salary for it, please PM me.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

verma6uc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question here. I am planning to come to dubai for a month to look for opportunities in the software space. Need help and advice.
> 
> I have a 10+ years of exp in the web development space including e-commerce in India. I am IITB aumni. What kind of salary can I expect in Duabi? What i should do?


Our web company here farms out the work to India, you are heading the wrong way!


----------

